# test cyp and tren blend from onyx



## marcus12 (Sep 1, 2015)

has anyone used onyx pharmaceuticals before? I'm using the test cyp at 750mg and the tren blend 25mg ace 50mg enth but i don't know what really to be expecting because I've never ran tren before.


----------

